#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 【分享】有狼人的新電影(未上映)-Goosebumps

## 羽翔

http://looseferrets.tumblr.com/post/...bumps-trailers
真高興終於有個不是狒狒人的狼人惹（

是隻很帥很萌的狼人！雖然沒尾巴

這大概是既煩赫辛之後建模最好的模組了吧！
雖然看起來是奇幻搞笑片但或許會是好事，至少狼人的下場最多大概就是被收回原本被放出來的地方而不是慣例(?)

另外只期望往後製模水準能如這部並維持下去就好＜

----------


## tobyhokh

喔喔~~ 是Goosebumps！owo
Goosebumps 是出自一位名叫R.L. Stine先生的手中，他是美國著名的少兒恐怖(事實上不太恐怖)小說(也許是故事？)作家。

看來R.L. Stine先生真的沒有什麼新作出來了(不過根據他現時的年紀，也十分難怪的……)，因為我一看上面的預告片，便知道是他把所有出現在他的Goosebumps系列中的怪獸……=w=

我一直也有買他的書來看(當然是選擇性地買)。
Stine先生出版的書中，有一些是有關狼人的喔，如果大家有興趣，我也可以給大家介紹一些(我認為)比較精彩的。^ ^

----------


## 羽翔

原來是系列集合作:3

書的內容詳細希望(
或是大概故事觀是怎麼樣?

----------


## tobyhokh

以我所知，Goosebumps的故事，一般也是以代入的方式，或者第三人稱的方式去說故事。

一般來說，故事的開始，也是主角到了一個地方(如：新家，家中的地下室 等等。)，發現了一些奇怪的東西/事情(或者秘密)，而引起整個故事。
在故事的最後，早前的奇怪的東西/事情(或者秘密)，一般也可能順利解決。而有一些故事，在最後的一段，告知又有(一般也是相似的事件)問題出現，但故事完結了，要讀者自己去想下去。

大約便是如此。:3

大家可能看看維基百科︰
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._L._Stine

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  羽翔：

      本狼非常感謝你分享這部近年來難得一見的佳片。嗥實在最近這幾年狼的特效呈現技術最精緻的就屬本狼最恨的《暮光之城》系列，其他還有《狼人生死戀》、《醜陋的美國公民》等等影視作品。

      本狼之前提過，尾巴的存在與否是有狼人電影的成敗最重要關鍵；這部電影可以嗥90分，只可惜尾巴就是那10分拿不到的關健，當然還有就是這部片的怪物並非只有狼人，戲份的稀釋也是本作的遺珠之一。根據本狼方才上雅虎電影查詢，台灣在一年之內都不會上映，然而也許是尚未決定日期之緣故。本狼依舊期待此片能儘快於台港澳上映。

TO  托比：

      本狼也非常感謝你向狼版的友獸分享史坦恩這位天才作家！！！聽感覺他好像是青少年文學中的史蒂芬‧金？ :wuffer_arou: 不過青少年是屬於一個過渡的關鍵階段，寫太過童稚天真會顯得幼稚、暴力恐怖過頭又會驚嚇到心靈，能在這個文學領域中脫穎而出之佼佼者，絕對是文筆精銳的大家哪！！！

      不曉得托比的窩中有多少本他的大作呢？每一位忠實書迷看電影都會擔憂電影能否如實甚至於超越文字敘述以及腦海中之想像，托比個狼自認有無可能在欣賞完電影之後會覺得再閱覽同一本書籍會覺得沒有那麼興味盎然？

                                                                                             北極凍狼    斯冰菊    興奮期待 :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                                   狼版12年7月16日    11:00

----------


## tobyhokh

近日在yahoo中，看見香港會在2015年10月22日上映上述電影。中文名字是︰書中自有魔怪谷

https://hk.movies.yahoo.net/movie/de...80%AA%E8%B0%B7

----------


## 弦月

今天跑去看了～
超好看的！！
狼人超帥的www！裡面還有一隻很大很大的螳螂（？
結局很妙，爆點之後還有爆點wwwww
很推薦大家去看喔～
臺灣是去年（？）12/31上映的，名字叫做《怪物遊戲》

----------


## tobyhokh

咦咦？原來台灣現在才上映嗎？香港的去年十一月時便放完了。@@

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      自從去年在狼版發現《怪物遊戲》的預告之後，本狼就對這部電影抱持無限的期待；從炎夏到寒冬，也跨了年，終於在昨天本狼能在京華城欣賞此片！！！只可惜除了本狼之外，該場次只有兩個人類也入場欣賞。《怪物遊戲》的特效栩栩如生，當然在如今電腦CGI當道的趨勢下不算是太突出的優勢；然而，這部電影的劇情相當匠心獨運，也融入許多會心一笑的幽默。傑克‧布萊克的演出更是突破以往他在《功夫熊貓》、《搖滾教室》、《愛愛上雲端》(成年獸限定搜尋。)之類電影中的搞笑，將一位陰陽怪氣的創作者演得活靈活現！！！

      當然，本狼深信絕大部分的友獸都是因為狼人才會去觀賞此片，本狼自然也不例外。片中的狼人戲份本狼評斷很多，對於主角一行的威脅也相當劇烈；至於結局，就真的和弦月形容的沒兩樣，相當出狼意表。

      本狼上網辜狗發現史坦恩有關狼人的著作為數不少，其中本狼在YOUTUBE找到了一部《濕地狼人》的一小時電影版，歡迎友獸前往欣賞！！！目前該片首輪還沒下檔，建議友獸有空盡快前去買票享受唷！！！*凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(10000000%推薦之嗥！！！)*

      【《濕地狼人》電影版！！！】：



      【史坦恩狼人系列圖片集！！！】：https://www.google.com.tw/search?q=R..._AUIBigB&dpr=1(下面除了狼人之外，還有劇照、親筆簽名等圖集。)

                                                                                 北極凍狼    斯冰菊    強烈推薦

                                                                                      狼版13年元月19日    19:33

----------

